# My Music



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

I hope these aren't copyrighted?


----------



## Vancouver (Sep 5, 2007)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> I hope these aren't copyrighted?


first of all one can not disprove that these songs were not legitimately purchased online

secondly, from what I understand, buyers of music off free sites are not punishable, but those that post them may be (by the way, in Canada its not illegal to post or download!!!)

why do u care anyways?


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

What?
no "Don't Fear the Reaper - Blue Oyster Cult,
no "Nature Trail to Hell" - Weird Al
no "Grim Grinning Ghosts" of any sort
no "Hell Bells" - AC/DC
no Alice Cooper at all?
Not even a version of the Scooby Doo theme!
How can ya have a music mix without Bing singing "The Headless Horseman"?

...dude.


----------



## Coffindan (Aug 21, 2007)

> "Nature Trail to Hell" - Weird Al


Love that song!


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

I know, I'm sorry. I'm so ashamed.

Hey, wait! I DO have Hell's Bells AND Nature Trail to Hell AND Alice Cooper's CD Mascara & Monsters! So THERE! Nyah!


----------



## Toepincher (Jan 23, 2004)

Vancouver said:


> first of all one can not disprove that these songs were not legitimately purchased online
> 
> secondly, from what I understand, buyers of music off free sites are not punishable, but those that post them may be (by the way, in Canada its not illegal to post or download!!!)
> 
> why do u care anyways?



Even if they are purchased online the person cannot and should not post them for others to grab. 
Although getting caught is slim (but it does happen) it can end up in a serious fine from the music world and the artist also the recording company. As for Canada, they don't have a problem with it ... but again, it is the artist and everyone else that was mentioned before that has a problem. 

Nobody wants to see anybody have to pay a serious lump sum that most people don't have just for a free song.


----------

